# If i sent you those stories...



## there_there (Apr 1, 2006)

and you couldn't open them due to the file format - let me know. I just realized that I can save them as .txt files - which might make it easier for some people

my computer only has that cut-rate "Microsoft Word Processor" program...


----------

